# Sail Logo's



## billangiep (Dec 10, 2003)

While searching for information on Spindrift sailboats I came across this link "Sailboat Logos Version 111905" pretty much covers logo's from A-Z.


----------



## SailChick20 (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks...that was pretty cool to scroll through.

Seems I always find myself trying to identify other boats across the water, often from their sail logos...this will help!


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

Here's another site for identifing boats by cove strips Good Old Boat - Boat Identifiers


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh, my!!










Heh, heh.

Now I will have to bring it out on the water with me and do some boat-spotting!!


----------



## soulesailor (Nov 18, 2007)

Great links, thanks for posting!


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Another link

http://www.msogphotosite.com/MSOG/pdfpage/mslogo.pdf

This is about a 2 mb pdf download, so it does take a moment or two depending upon you download speed

marty


----------



## Mab333 (Feb 11, 2016)

I have been given two small sailing boats, the symbol on the main sail is a capitol 'T'. Very much the same as the Tornado cat, with out the stripes at the bottom of the 'T'. What dingy is this ? And what does the rigging look like?. Regards Mark


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

what size boat, cat rig or sloop rig? there are a few that use a T. Tempest, Tanzer 16, Ticon


----------

